# Superman Returns



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow...what a totally ok movie.


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2006)

now that is one screaming endorsement


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

It didn't suck, but it wasn't great, either. It just sorta...was.


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2006)

i've eaten food like that before. it wasn't good, it wasn't bad, it just seemed to eventually fill me up.

i heard some speculation that Kevin Smith was actually asked to direct this. ...and i think i heard it from him, when he came to talk at UC a few years back. he said he'd have done it all in dialogue, with no flying. i'd definitely pay $8 to see that.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah it was good...


----------



## Leon (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, now i totally want to see it!


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

^ Wait for rental. It wasn't exactly overloaded with the OMG MU$T $EE TEH 3FF33CTS 0N TEH B1G $Cr33N!


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

Leon said:


> i've eaten food like that before. it wasn't good, it wasn't bad, it just seemed to eventually fill me up.
> 
> i heard some speculation that Kevin Smith was actually asked to direct this. ...and i think i heard it from him, when he came to talk at UC a few years back. he said he'd have done it all in dialogue, with no flying. i'd definitely pay $8 to see that.



I assume he was kidding. He's clever and all but if he'd seriously butcher a classic film legacy by ignoring everything that made the old movies cool and doing it 100% "his way".. Well that's just fuckin' lame.


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

^ No shit. Superman without flying is like porno without fucking.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ No shit. Superman without flying is like porno without fucking.



I know all about that. I was just in a hotel for 11 days.


----------



## Ken (Jul 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ No shit. Superman without flying is like porno without fucking.



 Tried to give you rep, but I must spread some more around first.


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> I know all about that. I was just in a hotel for 11 days.



You could always call Sarah.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 3, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Tried to give you rep, but I must spread some more around first.


I'm a swell dude, and your biggest fan, Mr. Kurtch. Don't you play the ukele? 




As for the movie, I thought Supes Returns was decent. But! Brandon Routh and everything directly Supes-related was terrific! CGI/effects awesome. The rest? Eh. So-so. Kate Bosworth is not Lois Lane. Spacey was good, but it was a hokey rendition of Lex, not the modern Machiavellian corporate mastermind.

Routh/effects/realism/Supes, big thumbs up. The rest? Thumbs meh.


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Spacey was good, but it was a hokey rendition of Lex, not the modern Machiavellian corporate mastermind.



A problem with the writing, obviously, since Spacey would be my choice for the part. I don't like how they didn't play the corporate giant angle with him.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 3, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wow...what a totally ok movie.



That really just about sizes it up. Too much of it was a little too cute.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> I assume he was kidding. He's clever and all but if he'd seriously butcher a classic film legacy by ignoring everything that made the old movies cool and doing it 100% "his way".. Well that's just fuckin' lame.



He wouldn't do that...he was joking around...had to be. Kevin Smith is a HUGE comic book fan.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 3, 2006)

He was definitely joking about the lack of flying - it's all on a DVD he did of talks at University's around the US (An Evening With Kevin Smith). I haven't seen it for a while but if I remember correctly he was definitely asked to write a script for Superman and he wrote a basic treatment as the first Screenwriter. 

He complained publicly that the producer Jon Peters was hell-bent on the idea of a &#8220;modern&#8221; Man of Steel without the blue tights and and fighting with the likes of a polar bear and a giant mechanical spider. It was Jon Peters who talked about Superman not flying. Kevin went on to say that he was dropped from his screenwriter position as they wanted Tim Burton to do the film and apparently Tim Burton hates Kevin Smith with a passion. I think most of this shit is on wikipedia: 



> _Beforehand, Smith was enthusiastic about Burton's hiring, citing Burton's work on Batman. However, Burton began shifting direction, eventually cutting Smith and his script out of the process. In the end, neither Smith's nor Burton's vision for Superman were filmed. Years later, Smith noted the similarity between a scene in one of his comics and a scene in Burton's remake of Planet of the Apes. Smith jokingly accused Burton of stealing his idea, a comment that ended up being reported in the media as a serious accusation. Burton issued a stern denial, noting that "Anybody who knows me knows I would never read a comic book. And I certainly would never read anything written by Kevin Smith." In which Smith's only response to Burton's comments was, "Which I guess explains Batman."_



Kevin Smith wrote comics for Spiderman, Daredevil and Green Arrow that were all actually quite good. I would have been interested to see what he might have done. As much as I like the X Men movies I do think Bryan Singer butchered them slightly so I am not looking forward to Superman.


----------



## Ken (Jul 3, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm a swell dude, and your biggest fan, Mr. Kurtch. Don't you play the ukele?



Yup.


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2006)

And Ken owns everyone yet again.


----------



## Vince (Jul 3, 2006)

wow, great comeback, Ken 

+ rep


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice ten fret stretch, Ken.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 3, 2006)

The movie was ok.. To be honest I thought the spiderman 3 preview was better than the entire movie. The only thing that really stayed with me after I left was the original superman theme.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 4, 2006)

this film looked bland, and bnow from the reviews i can safely save my money and not see it.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 4, 2006)

i wouldnt see it even if Gene Siskel came back from the grave to endorse it. I'm still bitter I'll never get those 2 hours of my life back from Spiderman 2.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey, give some props to ken's straight man too, for God's sake, you bastards! I set'em up, he knocks'em down. 

Good one, Mr. Kurtch.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 5, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wow...what a totally ok movie.


I think im going to see this movie this week.


----------

